
Not Scary Guide to Statistics - cassbot
https://cassandraxia.com/stats
======
daveed
This is really cool! Thanks for making this.

Is there a way to look up some of the concepts in here? For example, I was
clicking through, clicked a wrong answer, and got an explanation of the hot
hand fallacy. But then, it looks like you make me click to the right answer,
and then the "hot hand" explanation gets replaced by the explanation of the
correct thing. Maybe it would be useful to keep the "wrong explanations" too.

